# Como hacer para que un ventilador gire mas despacio.



## cessil (Ene 15, 2014)

Hola,como puedo hacer para que mi ventilador de pie gire mas lento? Tiene 3 velocidades,la mínima es tan veloz que se vuelve imposible dormir con el prendido,hace mucho ruido las aspas al girar, estaba por intentar ponerle un diodo 1N4008 en serie con el cable de alimentación a ver si cambia pero quería informarme un poco antes. Gracias. ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 15, 2014)

cessil dijo:


> Hola,como puedo hacer para que mi ventilador de pie gire mas lento? Tiene 3 velocidades,la mínima es tan veloz que se vuelve imposible dormir con el prendido,hace mucho ruido las aspas al girar, estaba por intentar ponerle un diodo 1N4008 en serie con el cable de alimentación a ver si cambia pero quería informarme un poco antes. Gracias. ...



Si colocas el diodo el ventilador se *quema* 

Intenta colocar en serie con el ventilador 2 capacitores de poliester de 2,2µF (400V) en paralelo (4,4µF)


----------



## cessil (Ene 15, 2014)

Voy a intentarlo,gracias.


----------



## yosimiro (Ene 15, 2014)

Hola, es extraño que en la menor velocidad sea ruidoso, ¿las aspas están bien? me refiero a si tienen algun golpe, fragmentos faltantes, especialmente en el borde de ataque, ¿están parejas?
Una solución podría ser correjir defectos que puedan tener (limando o lijando), si no los tienen podría ser que esas aspas no correspondan a ese ventilador.
Otro factor de ruido puede ser la carcasa que debe estar floja en alguna de las uniones o tener rajaduras e incluso el pie puede no apoyar parejo.
Espero esto te sirva ....saludos.


----------



## cessil (Ene 15, 2014)

P P P, es un ventilador con poco uso, con aspas de metal, vino asi de fabrica, el ruido que hace es similar a uno industrial( de esos que se veían en las carnicerías o restoranes hasta hace un tiempo) es como si tuviera mucho bobinado para su tamaño,no se si me explico? Y mi idea es sacarle un poco de velocidad para que no haga tanto ruido al pasar el aire por el.
Beatelectro, voy a ver el ckto. Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 16, 2014)

Para un ventilador de pié idéntico , hice un adaptador al estilo Fogonazo , porque para la noche era demasiada velocidad.

Yo le iba a meter el capacitor serie más una llavecita que lo anule en la tapa del motor. Pero como todavía estaba en garantía opte por meterlo dentro de un adaptador de éstos. Me parece que era de 3.3 uF


----------



## nasaserna (Ene 16, 2014)

yo hice algo similar pero a la antigua con un transformador de ventilador de techo, y trabajó muy bien, solo que nos mudamos para clima frio, se consiguen casi gratis en los remates deshuesaderos o algo asi, casi en la basura.

lo del ruido aveces es el mismo diseño, a veces no son las aspas, sucede que las rejillas de proteccion que ultimamente son de plastico de perfil cuadrado y muy gruesas generan ruidos, las metálicas eran mejores


----------



## cessil (Ene 20, 2014)

Gracias gente, era mas que simple la solución, lo que hice fue doblarle un poquitito apenas cada una de las aspas,eso hizo que tuviera un poco mas de rozamiento con el aire y asi bajó un poco las revoluciones. Ustedes dirán,pero...trabaja con más esfuerzo el bobinado! Quizás si pero logré mi objetivo que era hacerlo girar mas despacio. Gracias a todos por sus sugerencias, creo que está solucionado el problema.


----------



## nasaserna (Ene 20, 2014)

una solucion ingeniosa, el tiempo lo dirá


----------



## bb1 (Ene 20, 2014)

Exactamente al revés me ocurrió una vez que puse un condensador de cierta capacidad. Se puso a girar como el doble de la velocidad nominal. A si que cuidadín con las capacidades.


----------



## angiebhrqz (Sep 24, 2018)

cessil dijo:


> Gracias gente, era mas que simple la solución, lo que hice fue doblarle un poquitito apenas cada una de las aspas,eso hizo que tuviera un poco mas de rozamiento con el aire y asi bajó un poco las revoluciones. Ustedes dirán,pero...trabaja con más esfuerzo el bobinado! Quizás si pero logré mi objetivo que era hacerlo girar mas despacio. Gracias a todos por sus sugerencias, creo que está solucionado el problema.


Hola, ya sé que esto es de hace 4 años ya pero me encuentro con el mismo problema. Pero las aspas de éste son metálicas. Me podrás decir como las reparaste?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 24, 2018)

Podés poner fotos de las aspas ?


----------



## angiebhrqz (Sep 24, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Podés poner fotos de las aspas ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 24, 2018)

Esas aspas podés girarlas un poco para darle mas inclinación (mas pala)


----------



## angiebhrqz (Sep 24, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Esas aspas podés girarlas un poco para darle mas inclinación (mas pala)


¿cómo así? ¿doblarlas?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 24, 2018)

Si , tratando de hacerlo igual en las tres.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 24, 2018)

Si cambias el capacitor se puede hacer que gire más lento


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 25, 2018)

Si , hay tres opciones descriptas en el hilo, achicarle el capacitor , bajarle la tensión con capacitor o inductor serie y darle mas pala ; eligió esa opción.


----------



## Frangambino (Ene 26, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Para un ventilador de pié idéntico , hice un adaptador al estilo Fogonazo , porque para la noche era demasiada velocidad.
> 
> Yo le iba a meter el capacitor serie más una llavecita que lo anule en la tapa del motor. Pero como todavía estaba en garantía opte por meterlo dentro de un adaptador de éstos. Me parece que era de 3.3 uF


Disculpa yo no se mucho de electrónica pero vi en ferreterías eso adaptadores que pones en las fotos, como sería esta solución? Poner dos adaptadores de esos? Con eso se baja la velocidad?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 26, 2019)

No , se desarma el adaptador y se le coloca dentro un capacitor en serie de 3,3 uF por 400V



DOSMETROS dijo:


> opte por meterlo dentro de un adaptador de éstos. Me parece que era de 3.3 uF


 
Saludos !


----------



## pandacba (Ene 26, 2019)

Si no está en garantía lo haces dentro de la caja de control


----------



## hellfire4 (Ene 26, 2019)

Disculpen, justo que veo el tema y para no abrir uno nuevo ¿Y como se podría hacer para que gire con más fuerza? ¿es cambiándole el capacitor por uno de mas potoca? .
Justo tengo uno de techo que no estoy del todo conforme.
A ver, me dijeron que eran las paletas al no estar suficientemente bien inclinadas y saque la tuerca de cada una de ellas, colocandole aranderlas por debajo y de vuelta la tuerca, bien ajustada, cosa que queden mas inclinadas, sin tener que doblarlas y que quedasen disparejas y algo mejoro, luego cambie el capacitor como uno me dijo de casualidad, y un poco más, pero la verdad, aún da poco .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 26, 2019)

El capacitor que sea de un 50% mas


----------



## pandacba (Ene 26, 2019)

El motor  tiene un máximo posible del cuan no va a pasar, más alla de eso por más capacitor más grande que le pongas no girará más rápido pero puede ser peligroso para la integridad del motor


----------



## hellfire4 (Ene 26, 2019)

Um, no me queda muy claro, ¿conviene arriesgarse por un capacitor mayor o no? dado que uno dice una cosa, y el otro otra .
No tengo idea cual seria la max velocidad del ventilador, lamentablemente, cuando le puse un capacitor similar, pense que andaría mucho mejor, pero no cambio tanto que digamos .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 26, 2019)

Aquí nos estamos yendo de tema , andá a leer aquí :

Cómo aumentar la velocidad a un ventilador de techo y no morir en el intento


----------



## fula5 (Dic 30, 2019)

Estimados, retomando el hilo original,  tengo un muy viejo Dalavalle Dauma, anda muy bien, lo tenía tirado por ahi, y por no tirarlo, lo pinte y restauré bastante, quedo muy lindo, pero...  lo llevé a limpiar a una conocida casa en Rosario que me cobró unos buenos pesos. Le cambiaron algo donde iba el selector de velocidad, ahora... tiene una tarjetita muy nueva con unos componentes electrónicos, en vez del viejo selector, y yo me dije, mejor... pues es un ventilador muy antiguo, pero si, anda muy rápido. En la más baja... es como antes era el maximo...     justo ahora está cerrado pero... se podrá bajar la velocidad?? porque ya les digo, antes andaba mucho más lento y la verdad,   tan rápido no te deja dormir...  El motor es el mismo de siempre, el tema es que se haga bien no?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 30, 2019)

Hola hay que ver el tipo de circuito, que seguramente utiliza un TRIAC. Normalmente hay que aumentar el valor de una resistencia. Pero atención, hay riesgo de electrocución, debe trabajarse totalmente desconectado de la red eléctrica.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 30, 2019)

fula5 dijo:


> Estimados, retomando el hilo original,  tengo un muy viejo Dalavalle Dauma, anda muy bien, lo tenía tirado por ahi, y por no tirarlo, lo pinte y restauré bastante, quedo muy lindo, pero...  lo llevé a limpiar a una conocida casa en Rosario que me cobró unos buenos pesos. Le cambiaron algo donde iba el selector de velocidad, ahora... tiene una tarjetita muy nueva con unos componentes electrónicos, en vez del viejo selector, y yo me dije, mejor... pues es un ventilador muy antiguo, pero si, anda muy rápido. En la más baja... es como antes era el maximo...     justo ahora está cerrado pero... se podrá bajar la velocidad?? porque ya les digo, antes andaba mucho más lento y la verdad,   tan rápido no te deja dormir...  El motor es el mismo de siempre, el tema es que se haga bien no?


Lleva nuevamente el ventilador, donde te lo reformaron y comenta el inconveniente.

Para opinar con un poco de seriedad habría que ver  cual es la reforma que realizaron.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 30, 2019)

Utilizando un regulador para luces y no para ventilador , se logra bajarlo mucho mas


----------



## peperc (Dic 30, 2019)

....................


hellfire4 dijo:


> Disculpen, justo que veo el tema y para no abrir uno nuevo ¿Y como se podría hacer para que gire con más fuerza? ¿es cambiándole el capacitor por uno de mas potoca? .
> Justo tengo uno de techo que no estoy del todo conforme.
> A ver, me dijeron que eran las paletas al no estar suficientemente bien inclinadas y saque la tuerca de cada una de ellas, colocandole aranderlas por debajo y de vuelta la tuerca, bien ajustada, cosa que queden mas inclinadas, sin tener que doblarlas y que quedasen disparejas y algo mejoro, luego cambie el capacitor como uno me dijo de casualidad, y un poco más, pero la verdad, aún da poco .



de techo y paletas de madera no les toques la inclinacion, no es eso .
algunos son asi, no dan mucha potencia..
solo los de buena marca ( martin y martin, valaire ) tienen potencia.


Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola hay que ver el tipo de circuito, que seguramente utiliza un TRIAC. Normalmente hay que aumentar el valor de una resistencia. Pero atención, hay riesgo de electrocución, debe trabajarse totalmente desconectado de la red eléctrica.



a veces, se ponen en el trabajo de ponerle un dimmer electronico PERO , cuando lo estan probando se dan cuenta que en baja  HACE RUIDO !!!!! entonces que hacen ?? se aseguran de que nunca este en muy bajo, asi esconden el problema.


----------



## stokor (Dic 31, 2019)

Hola. Yo tengo un ventilador igual que el de las fotos que subió  angiebhrqz. Hace tiempo que le cambié el capacitor del motor por uno más chico para bajarle la velocidad.  Hace varios años que está funcionando perfectamente 
Saludos


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 31, 2019)

Hay que ver el circuito, quizas no sea simplemente un PWM con TRIAC, quizas solo active cada "velocidad" con algun TRIAC o SCR, y haga las veces de la llave.
Mejor haz lo que dice Fogo


----------



## hellfire4 (Ene 1, 2020)

peperc dijo:


> ....................
> 
> 
> de techo y paletas de madera no les toques la inclinacion, no es eso .
> ...



La verdad es que eran de techo y de chapa las paletas, y al tocar la inclinación mejoraron algo, aunque la verdad están para ser retirados en cualquier momento, uno de ellos de hecho ya ni gira (como que quieren arrancar y apenas se mueve y no hace nada más). Y no sé si tomarme yo la molestía de desarmarlo o esperar a un electricista, aunque la verdad no es mió. A ver, me dijeron que podia estar sucia la parte del bobinano y que tenía que limpiar y desarmar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 1, 2020)

hellfire4 dijo:


> ya ni gira (como que quieren arrancar y apenas se mueve



Si gira libremente empujándolo con la mano , entonces a cambiar capacitor y poner uno un 50% mas grande


----------



## hellfire4 (Ene 1, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si gira libremente empujándolo con la mano , entonces a cambiar capacitor y poner uno un 50% mas grande



Ya probe, no gira empujandolo, y de hecho tuve que sacarle el que tenía, dado que hacia saltar la termica del lugar, pese al calculo para no sobrepasarse . O sea, tiro un buen tiempo, y se paro la chata de vuelta


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 1, 2020)

Entonces a desarmar , limpiar y lubricar o reemplazar rulemanes-rodamientos-bolilleros ! (Amén!)


----------



## hellfire4 (Ene 1, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Entonces a desarmar , limpiar y lubricar o reemplazar rulemanes-rodamientos-bolilleros ! (Amén!)



Justo se me ocurrió hacerlo, cortando los cables cerca de la helite y sacando esa parte, para no sacar todo (por inexperiencia, dado que apenas son tres cables) y luego descalzar esa parte y desarmar y lo demas, aunque bueno, ya veré, bueno, agradezco la asistencia y espero que hayan arranco bien el año


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 1, 2020)

Los cables que vienen desde dentro no se cortan 

Podés poner foto del motor ?


----------



## hellfire4 (Ene 1, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Los cables que vienen desde dentro no se cortan
> 
> Podés poner foto del motor ?



De acuerdo, sin cortes de cables .
De momento no sé bien si me pondré a la tarea,  para colmo no estoy en el lugar.


----------



## peperc (Ene 1, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si gira libremente empujándolo con la mano , entonces a cambiar capacitor y poner uno un 50% mas grande



el mismo valor que tenia original:

1 -- el mismo valor que dice el que tiene seguro es 80 % mas que el valor que acusa en realidad .
2 -- imagina que ya lo han cambiado 3 veces al capacitor , y siempre con tu criterio de un 50 % mas ( nadie sabe si el anterior hizo eso o no ) :
1 uF >>> >>>>> 1,5 uF >>>>>>>>> 2,2 uF >>>>>>>>>>> 3 uF 
original>>>>1 er cambio >>>> segundo cambio >>>>> tercer cambio 

ves??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 1, 2020)

😂 😂 😂 Feliz año pepe !


----------



## CAMPERO (Ene 9, 2020)

Antepone un dimmer y controlas la velocidad al bajar el voltage.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 9, 2020)

Si Campero , pero a media o baja velocidad quedan muy ruidosos , con zumbido


----------



## RicRP (Nov 29, 2021)

Hola, tengo un ventilador de techo controlado con el variador de la foto. Desde el principio hasta el final del recorrido de la perilla, el ventilador funciona a máxima velocidad. Alguna idea?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 29, 2021)

Triac interno del dimmer-variador en cortocircuito, dicho de otro modo : módulo regulador en cortocircuito.


----------



## RicRP (Nov 29, 2021)

La verdad me parece increíble, ya que el variador es prácticamente nuevo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 29, 2021)

RicRP dijo:


> La verdad me parece increíble, ya que el variador es prácticamente nuevo.


Puede ser *"Casi nuevo"*, pero *"En corto"*, una cosa no quita la posibilidad de la otra.🤷‍♂️


----------



## RicRP (Nov 29, 2021)

Tiene sentido intentar una reparación, o compro un módulo nuevo?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 29, 2021)

RicRP dijo:


> Tiene sentido intentar una reparación, o compro un módulo nuevo?


Eso depende exclusivamente de vos, si sos del tipo "Manitas": Intenta la reparación
Caso contrario: Uno nuevo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 29, 2021)

*Opción 2* : Mal conectado , ventilador conectado a línea y neutro directamente 

Pon ese regulador con algún taladro o lámpara de filamento en serie para probarlo


----------



## RicRP (Nov 29, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *Opción 2* : Mal conectado , ventilador conectado a línea y neutro directamente
> 
> Pon ese regulador con algún taladro o lámpara de filamento en serie para probarlo


Se supone que la línea tiene que ir al variador, y el neutro al ventilador, correcto?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 29, 2021)

RicRP dijo:


> Se supone que la línea tiene que ir al variador *regulador*, *de la otra conexión del regulador a un polo del ventilador* y el neutro al *otro polo del* ventilador, correcto?



Si.


----------



## angelquattrone@gmail (Oct 7, 2022)

Buenos días a todos, gracias por aceptarme.
Soy Angel tengo 62 años y vivo en Avellaneda, provincia de Buenos Aires.
Tengo un ventilador de techo que aunque lo ponga en la velocidad más lenta , anda muy rápido, ni hablar de la más rápida, vuela todo.
Ya le pude un dimer y no cambio mucho.
Alguien me dijo de un capacitor más chico pero el fabricante no lo recomienda.
Alguno puede ayudarme ? Gracias!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 7, 2022)

?Seguro que la tensión de la Red Electrica local no es major que la especificada ( 127 o 220 Vac) ?
No veo problema en poner un capacitor de menor capacitancia para reduzir la velocidad , lo que NO puede ocorrer es poner un capacitor de menor tensión de trabajo ( ayslamento).
!Suerte!


----------



## capitanp (Oct 7, 2022)

Que dimmer le pusiste?


----------

